# where can i buy polystyrene sheets from?



## benzila (Jan 17, 2008)

going to try and build my own background for my bd viv having trouble finding polystyrene

thanks


----------



## berkshirereptile (Oct 5, 2009)

wicks do it for insulation


----------



## Mikeysm (Sep 26, 2009)

Yeah i got mine from wickes.

Only a couple of quid for huge sheet of it. :2thumb:


----------



## reaper307 (Jul 19, 2009)

b an q or wicks about £4 a sheet 2ft by 8ft


----------



## r_and_a (Mar 1, 2009)

wicks, b&q. 

you can use this....

jablite


or this.....

space board

hope this helps.


----------



## benzila (Jan 17, 2008)

cool cheers im going B&Q and wicks tomorrow :lol2:


----------



## siobhan_h (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry to hijack, but any suggestions of how thick the poly sheet should be? Once you trim it to the size you want.


----------



## Mikeysm (Sep 26, 2009)

How ever thinck you want it I suppose.

Depends on what your making :2thumb:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

benzila said:


> cool cheers im going B&Q and wicks tomorrow :lol2:


Pop round to your local fruit and veg shop, ask if they have any poly boxes the broccoli comes in, you may be able to get some for free.


----------



## creepy creatures (Aug 18, 2009)

Try your local builders merchant. They sell it in 8x4ft sheets and its cheaper than the diy stores. Plus they will have it in various thickness.


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

The polystyrene sheet shop


----------



## allaxisptyltd1 (Jan 22, 2018)

You should be able to ask local Manufacturer's if they have any spare lying around so you can get it for free! 

________________________________________
Leading Providers of Foam Cutting | Polystyrene Adelaide | All Axis


----------

